# Utica, NY bottles



## fdecarlo (Dec 19, 2018)

I am building a website documenting bottles from my hometown Utica, NY. If anyone would like to add to my directory I would greatly appreciate it. Uticabottles.com. You can email me from the site or go to my facebook and message me. Thanks alot. Fred


----------



## sandchip (Dec 25, 2018)

Nice looking website.  Some great looking sodas, especially that deep teal Lamppin.  I never realized that the great Vidvard & Sheehan handled whiskey was from Utica.  It's also amazing at all the great colors and embossing on those whiskey flasks as well.  I'm surprised that there are no pontiled medicines from there though.  Don't know that I can be much help from way down South with any additions unless I make some miraculous find!  Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## shotdwn (Dec 25, 2018)

Just got a chance to look at your website. Great job. I have to agree with sandchip those whiskey flask are fantastic.


----------



## fdecarlo (Jan 2, 2019)

Just getting this site off the ground recently.  Added 2 pontil era medicines the other day.  Thanks for looking.  I still have a lot to add just need the time and photos.


----------



## fdecarlo (Jan 2, 2019)

sandchip...  Peter Vidvard went into business with his son in law John Sheehan for a short time circa 1870s and this is a bottle from that venture.  Lovely flask with applied handle.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 3, 2019)

Nice.  That Indian Sanative rocks.


----------



## katrina330 (Apr 15, 2020)

i found this recently in ellicott city, md


----------



## timmills1 (Aug 2, 2020)

found one just like it any idea what its worth


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 2, 2020)

The Utica Club is a beer bottle. Comes in Cone Top Beer Cans also. LEON.


----------

